# Stihl electric chain sharpener



## silentbob (Apr 15, 2017)

It's been a while since I last posted, 7 years to be exact, but I pre-inherited (my parents are still alive) my dad's Stihl chain sharpener. He bought it in 1984 and low and behold it still runs, my parents have a tool rental business that they are liquidating and I got the sharpener. Part of me can't believe it still works as electric motors don't typically last 30+ years but I don't have the manual, so I was looking for advice on settings, or a copy of a manual? I looked online and the manual for the newer model references a tech sheet for set-up but I can't find the tech sheet online. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Side note: I think it's pretty cool to have a working tool that's stamped: made in western germany. It's pretty dirty but I'll post some pics if anyone's interested.


----------



## ironman_gq (Apr 19, 2017)

Don't be too shocked that it still works, tons of electric motors out there that have run 24/7 for 30 years. Post some pics of the unit and maybe we can help figure it out.


----------



## Metallichg (Jul 2, 2017)

Bob, I bought one of the Stihl sharpeners myself about 15 years ago. As I recall, it did not come with a manual or instructions (I bought new from the dealer). It did come with a chart that I coated with clear box tape and hung on the wall. It tells the angles for various chains. Each chain type needs a different width wheel. if you need it, let me know and I will post a photo of the chart.


----------



## Khntr85 (Jul 8, 2017)

Hell I just bought one that probably 10-years old, can't tel it....damn think is built like a tank...

You can eat every manual made on the beg for manual thread....

Is your model the HOS

And I have to ask about the liquidating....would you be interested in shipping anything??


----------

